# 2016 Murano USB question



## mymurano (Jul 28, 2016)

I had my 2016 Murano for 3 months and enjoyed it but one issue always bother me on the USB music. I listen music via USB stick that plug into the USB socket between the two front seats. The music I was listened to would get reset sometime when I restart the car. The reset means it jump to the 1st song of 1st folder in the USB and forgot where I was listening when I shut off the car. It does not happen all the time but only some times. I tried to figure out what situation will cause this reset but I can't find any pattern. It seems it has its own mind of when to reset it.

I thought it maybe USB not plug in properly but every time I check, it seems ok and the it automatically start "Reading USB memory" message and then start playing from the first track of first folder.

Is this a known issue or should I check with dealer for possible repair?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## circudu (Jan 16, 2017)

I have the exact same issue. I was told to try another USB key but that doesn't make a difference. Dealer does not want to forward the issue to Nissan. It's a programming issue for sure. I never had a problem like this with my old MDX using the same USB key so it's clearly a detection, programming issue. I find that when this happens my screen take a few seconds longer than usual to come on... but what is causing it is a mystery.


----------

